# Terminator 5: Schwarzenegger lobt "hochklassige" Autoren und bestätigt Mitarbeit



## FrankMoers (23. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 5: Schwarzenegger lobt "hochklassige" Autoren und bestätigt Mitarbeit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator 5: Schwarzenegger lobt "hochklassige" Autoren und bestätigt Mitarbeit


----------



## xotoxic242 (23. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## cryer (23. Januar 2013)

Da fragt man sich, wie viele Ideen und Input Frau Kalogridis von James Cameron ins Drehbuch einbringen kann.
Patrick Lussier ist ein "durchschnittlich guter Handwerker", aber Dracula 2000 war nun sicher kein gutes Drehbuch. Und seine Zusammenarbeit mit Wes Craven im Cutting Bereich sowie seine eigenen Filme, machen ihn nun nicht zu DEM Autoren, der Terminator 5 oder der Terminator Franchise neues Leben geben kann  Und My Bloody Valentine 3D sowie Drive Angry 3D sind vielleicht für manche (mich auch) Kult. Aber ein T5 spielt hoffentlich in einer völlig anderen Liga


----------



## Muckimann (23. Januar 2013)

Mit der Story von Avatar kann man sich nicht unbedingt rühmen imo
Trotzdem freu ich mich aufn weiteren Terminatorteil, fand den letzten auch schon geil


----------



## McTrevor (24. Januar 2013)

Avatar war absolut grausam von der Story her. Und Terminator 4 lief erst Sonntag im Fernsehen. Als ich mir den da angeguckt habe, fiel mir wieder ein, warum ich mich im Kino damals so aufgeregt habe. Christian Bale absolut blass und unglaubwürdig in seiner Rolle und die Dialoge unter aller Kanone. Man muss sich erstmal überlegen wie unlogisch das ganze ist. John Conner/Kyle Reese als Ziel ausgewählt obwohl Skynet zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht wissen kann, dass er den Widerstand anführen wird und Kyle Reese seine Geburt ermöglicht. Das Zeitreiseelement fehlt in dem Teil ja. Woher wusste also Skynet, wen es jagen soll???  

Und dann der Terminator, der ihn erledigen soll. Wer gesehen hat wie der in Teil 1 und Teil 2 vorging (nämlich sehr zielstrebig) wirkt es echt dämlich, dass er versucht, John Conner zu Tode zu werfen anstatt ihm einfach das Herz rauszureißen wie dem Punker im ersten Teil. 

Und bei der Herzspende am Ende dachte ich, ich kotze gleich in den Kinositz. 

Der vierte Teil hat soviele Ungereimtheiten und Fehler (z.B. wie Kyle Reese (~60 kg) Marcus, also den Hybriden (~150 kg) zu Boden wirft ist so Banane) und schafft es noch nichtmal irgendwelche Emotionen zu wecken. Ich war echt extrem enttäuscht!!!

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2013)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Avatar war absolut grausam von der Story her. Und Terminator 4 lief erst Sonntag im Fernsehen. Als ich mir den da angeguckt habe, fiel mir wieder ein, warum ich mich im Kino damals so aufgeregt habe. Christian Bale absolut blass und unglaubwürdig in seiner Rolle und die Dialoge unter aller Kanone. Man muss sich erstmal überlegen wie unlogisch das ganze ist. John Conner/Kyle Reese als Ziel ausgewählt obwohl Skynet zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht wissen kann, dass er den Widerstand anführen wird und Kyle Reese seine Geburt ermöglicht. Das Zeitreiseelement fehlt in dem Teil ja. Woher wusste also Skynet, wen es jagen soll???
> 
> Und dann der Terminator, der ihn erledigen soll. Wer gesehen hat wie der in Teil 1 und Teil 2 vorging (nämlich sehr zielstrebig) wirkt es echt dämlich, dass er versucht, John Conner zu Tode zu werfen anstatt ihm einfach das Herz rauszureißen wie dem Punker im ersten Teil.
> 
> ...


 Amen !

Ein Nachzügler, der sich von hinten bis vorne selbst terminiert hat.


----------



## Vordack (24. Januar 2013)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Avatar war absolut grausam von der Story her.



Komisch nur daß er die selbe Geschichte hat wie ein hochgelobter Film hat, nur eben mit Schlümpfen 

Die Story von Avatar ist absolut genial, wenn auch nicht neu. Man darf sich nur nicht von dem Setting und den Schlümpfen irriteiren lassen


----------



## McTrevor (24. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Komisch nur daß er die selbe Geschichte hat wie ein hochgelobter Film hat, nur eben mit Schlümpfen
> 
> Die Story von Avatar ist absolut genial, wenn auch nicht neu. Man darf sich nur nicht von dem Setting und den Schlümpfen irriteiren lassen



Das ist eben was mich gestört hat. Viel zu stereotyp und vorhersehbar. Drehbuch vom Fließband. Ich war in meinem Leben mittlerweile so oft im Kino, dass ein Film auch eine originelle Story braucht oder mich zumindest emotional packen muss. Beides hat Avatar nicht geschafft. Habe ihn einmal wegen der Effekte gesehen, aber die Story war so banal, dass ich mich an fast nichts mehr erinnern kann. Das ist immer ein schlechtes Zeichen. Werde den sehr wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Komisch nur daß er die selbe Geschichte hat wie ein hochgelobter Film hat, nur eben mit Schlümpfen
> 
> Die Story von Avatar ist absolut genial, wenn auch nicht neu. Man darf sich nur nicht von dem Setting und den Schlümpfen irriteiren lassen [/QUOTEZzum x-ten mal die Story der Heldenreise zu bringen ist nicht genial wenn man sie nur mit Effekten und sonst nix ausschmückt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. Januar 2013)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> [...] oder Pocahontas schauen. Vor allem letzterer Film passt ja fast 100%ig.
> [...]


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen!


----------



## Vordack (24. Januar 2013)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das ist eben was mich gestört hat. Viel zu stereotyp und vorhersehbar. Drehbuch vom Fließband. Ich war in meinem Leben mittlerweile so oft im Kino, dass ein Film auch eine originelle Story braucht oder mich zumindest emotional packen muss. Beides hat Avatar nicht geschafft. Habe ihn einmal wegen der Effekte gesehen, aber die Story war so banal, dass ich mich an fast nichts mehr erinnern kann. Das ist immer ein schlechtes Zeichen. Werde den sehr wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen.
> 
> Bis dann denn!
> 
> McTrevor


 
Ich schau ihn mir die Tage noch mal an da ich ihn noch nciht in 3D gesehen habe, aber ansonsten stimme ich dir relativ zu 

Die Story ist im Endeffekt eine *gute *08/15 Hollywood Story. Ohne die Special Effects und die Aufmachung wäre es nichts besonderes mehr. Dennoch, ich mag Hollywood und der Film hat mich wider Erwartens beim ersten anschauen auch ohne 3D gut unterhalten. Unterhalten eben - nicht gebildet oder weitergebracht oder so  Der Film würde, ähnlich wie Titanic, nie in meinen Top 10 oder so erscheinen, dennoch ist es Hollywood Kino von feinsten ^^


----------



## Vordack (24. Januar 2013)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn ich die sehen will kann ich genauso gut Der mit dem Wolf tanzt oder Pocahontas schauen. Vor allem letzterer Film passt ja fast 100%ig.
> 
> Zum nem genialen Drehbuch gehören eigene Ideen und davon hat der Film null.



P habe ich nicht gesehen, ich sehe der mit dem Wolf tanzt wenn ich Avatar sehe 

Aber mal ehrlich, Hollywood wimmelt von guten Filen ohne neue Ideen. Davon lebt der Film nicht. Ich habe auch nie behauptet er sei innovativ; die Geschichte ist gut rübergebracht in einem neuen Setting. Leute die DmDWT oder P nicht gesehen haben haben das Problem nicht. 

Es ist eben eine gute HW Story, bombastisch in die Szene gesetzt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUTtt14G31c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Briareos (24. Januar 2013)

oO ... ich dachte hier geht's um Terminator ... oO ... viel zu blau hier in dem Thread ^^


----------



## Vordack (24. Januar 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> oO ... ich dachte hier geht's um Terminator ... oO ... viel zu blau hier in dem Thread ^^


 
Ich bin doch gar nicht blau 

(noch nicht^^)

@Topic

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitze (warum auch immer) auf Sweatynickers. Ich hab seine Filme früher immer gern geguckt. Good old 80's old Sschool Action. Hab gerade bei IMDB gesehen das 5 Filme in 13/14 angekündigt sind, manche schon gefilmt. Einer sogar mit Stallone. 

Das wird lustisch


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen!


Doch, ich muss mich dafür bedanken dass du das Teil noch irgendwo gefunden hattest, ich hatte es auf Anhieb nicht da und war zu faul zum suchen. 



Vordack schrieb:


> Die Story ist im Endeffekt eine *gute *08/15  Hollywood Story. Ohne die Special Effects und die Aufmachung wäre es  nichts besonderes mehr.


Also ist die Story nicht genial und  eigentlich auch nicht gut.



Vordack schrieb:


> P habe ich nicht gesehen, ich sehe der mit dem Wolf tanzt wenn ich Avatar sehe
> 
> Aber   mal ehrlich, Hollywood wimmelt von guten Filen ohne neue Ideen. Davon  lebt der Film nicht. Ich habe auch nie behauptet er sei innovativ; die  Geschichte ist gut rübergebracht in einem neuen Setting. Leute die DmDWT  oder P nicht gesehen haben haben das Problem nicht.


Du  behauptest er hätte ein geniale bzw., nachdem man dich hinweist wie  banal und geklaut sie ist, gute Story. Eine gute Story ist aber eine die   ich nicht schon 100mal kenne und völlig irrelevant ist für den Film, der  von den Effekten lebt. Eine gute Story wirkt auch ohne tolle Effekte  und hat eigene Ideen, beides kann Avatar nun mal nicht bieten.



Vordack schrieb:


> Es  ist eben eine gute HW Story, bombastisch in die Szene  gesetzt.


Die Story ist noch nicht mal mehr für Hollywood gut in  jetzigen Zeiten wo sie x-mal durchgekaut ist. Sie ist ausgelutscht.  Jeder Actionfilm schafft es die banale Grundstory mit einigen  Abwandlungen und Ideen zu füllen, aber Avatar hat nix davon außer der  Idee die Figuren in andere schlüpfen zu lassen um so mehr CGI  unterbringen zu können.

Der Film ist Werbung für 3D mit ner  billigen, ausgelutschten Story und stereotypen Figuren. Nix worauf man  als Drehbuchschreiber stolz sein muss.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Januar 2013)

Seit Shakespeare ist doch bekanntermaßen jede Geschichte schon zweimal erzählt worden


----------



## Vordack (25. Januar 2013)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Doch, ich muss mich dafür bedanken dass du das Teil noch irgendwo gefunden hattest, ich hatte es auf Anhieb nicht da und war zu faul zum suchen.
> 
> Also ist die Story nicht genial und  eigentlich auch nicht gut.
> 
> ...



Wodrin Du gut bist ist subjektive Wahrnehmung, echt Klasse! Du findest es so also IST es so


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wodrin Du gut bist ist subjektive Wahrnehmung, echt Klasse! Du findest es so also IST es so


Sagte derjenige der subjektiv behauptet hat das Avatar ne geniale Story hat. Ich hoffe für dich das war jetzt pure Ironie. Die andere Möglichkeit die dann übrig bleibt wäre nämlich nicht gut für dich.


----------



## Vordack (25. Januar 2013)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sagte derjenige der subjektiv behauptet hat das Avatar ne geniale Story hat. Ich hoffe für dich das war jetzt pure Ironie. Die andere Möglichkeit die dann übrig bleibt wäre nämlich nicht gut für dich.


 
Es ist einfach so, glaubs oder lass es sein. Es ist eine ältere Geschichte von einem Menschen der eine fremde Welt kennen, akzeptieren und lieben lernt. Etwas daß man in unser heutigen Gesellschaft immer weniger erlebt, deswegen kann man den Film auch auf unsere heutig Gesellschaft projezieren.

Aber was red ich, Du hast es nicht erkannt sondern Dich den Schlümpfen blenden lassen. Das ist garantiert zu philosophisch/abstrus für einen Dich.


----------

